# muffle, muffle furnace



## Luis Alberto

En una traducción sobre métodos de preparación de compuestos químicos, me encontré con el siguiente texto: 

The product is calcined in a *muffle *at 550°C for 8 hours in air.

Solía traducir *muffle *como _horno mufla_, pero busqué este término en el DRAE y no lo encontré. ¿Alguien sabrá cual es el término correcto en castellano? Gracias.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Es un horno como un *autoclave?* ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Sparrow22

No sé si te sirva, pero buscando en Google (cuándo no... ) encontré esto:
http://images.google.com.ar/images?q=horno%20mufla&hl=es&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda+de+im%C3%A1genes&sa=N&tab=wi

O sea, horno mufla. Tal vez pueda ayudarte... ¡Suerte!


----------



## psicutrinius

No sé lo que piensan en el DRAE, pero hornos de mufla haylos, casi como quien dice desde los principios de la metalurgia...


----------



## Luis Alberto

Gato gordo:
El documento en inglés menciona tanto autoclaves como muflas, así que supongo que son distintos. Si mal no recuerdo, los hornos muflas tienen un recubrimiento interno de cerámica o ladrillo refractario y sirven para calentar sólidos, mientras que el autoclave tiene una cubierta interna metálica, aislada después por refractario y sirve para calentar líquidos. Ahora bien, mi memoria intenta cubrir aquí unos treinta años.
Luis Alberto


----------



## Gato_Gordo

No soy especialista en hornos, así que sólo aventuraba, pero Psicutrinius dice que si existen... así que así debe de ser ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Yorch

Hola, 

En vista de la discusión llevada a cabo, quiero intervenir diciendo lo siguiente. La traducción de MUFFLE es MUFLA, la cual es efectivamente un horno que se caracteriza por alcanzar temperaturas altas, por ejemplo 1000°C que no lo haría un horno convencional. Además, como se ha descrito antes, este tiene un recubrimiento interno en cerámica para soportar estas condiciones. Dentro del campo de los laboratorios de Control de Calidad, este equipo es bien conocido por el nombre de mufla.

Espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## Alea

Hola amigos: ¡Feliz año para todos!

¿Alguien conoce cómo se dice "muffle furnace" en español? He buscado que muffle significa amortiguador y furnace, horno. También he visto en la internet que es un horno cuadrado con carga frontal, pero ¿cómo se le llama en español? Gracias.


----------



## cybermetaller

Hola, Alea.
Mirando algunas imágenes en internet  y considerando la descripción que das, creo que la palabra que buscas es *mufla* u *horno de mufla*. Si me preguntas la relación entre muffle (silenciador) y el horno, pues la verdad no la se. Lo que se es que la mufla, en particular, se emplea cuando se requieren temperaturas de hasta 1200°C.

La palabra es bastante común en laboratorios y empresas, por lo menos acá en Colombia.

Espero que la ayuda no haya llegado muy tarde.

¡Saludos!


----------



## jalibusa

Un horno de mufla tiene las resistencias calefactoras ocultas dentro del refractario, fuera de alcance de los gases que se produzcan en el horno.


----------



## mariachiz

De ser esa la descripción de un horno de mufla, entonces creo que la explicación viene a ser la acepción de "muffle" en inglés como abrigo (relacionado a las resistencias ocultas) y no como silenciador ("muffler").

Ahora bien, ¿a alguien se le ocurre por qué mi diccionario técnico inglés-español de G. Malgorn me dice que "muffle furnace" es horno de mufla pero también horno de copela? Según lo que entiendo del DRAE, son dos cosas distintas, ¿no?


----------



## Keahi

Aquí la definición
http://www.quiminet.com/articulos/cual-es-la-funcion-principal-de-una-mufla-2587039.htm
Una  mufla es un horno, normalmente pequeño con el interior visible de  material refractario, en este se puede hacer la copelación, o sea a una  mufla se le puede llamar (por el proceso para el que se utiliza), Horno  de copela, pero esto es sólo uno de los muchos usos que se les puede  dar.
Un abrazo.


----------



## mariachiz

¡Gracias, Keahi! Quedó muy claro. 
Abrazos,


----------

